# 1 question. WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?!



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

what happened to the admins? why was FA shut down? WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

... Arct wanted more power, this lead to a lot of things, conflicts rised, and the site fell but not for long. I could post more. but i just gave you the basic info. like i said, go to Jheryns journal to find out.


----------



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

oh jheryns journal. you should of sead that the first time


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

I think i did on the other post. heh. But it's alright.


----------



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

i think you sead jheryns LJ


----------



## unknown (Jul 26, 2005)

do ya got a link? i dunno how to get there


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea. Jheryns Live Journal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

sead?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Seed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Lnkplz? Kthxbye.


----------



## RavenWulf (Jul 26, 2005)

I finally read through all of the journals of those involved. and its fucking stupid that petty squabbling fucked this all up. Jesus christ, they all need to grow up and get their heads out of their asses.

congrats! they all get "asshats of the year" awards!


----------



## RavenWulf (Jul 26, 2005)

I finally read through all of the journals of those involved. and its fucking stupid that petty squabbling fucked this all up. Jesus christ, they all need to grow up and get their heads out of their asses.

congrats! they all get "asshats of the year" awards!


----------



## ravenwulf (Jul 26, 2005)

I finally read through all of the journals of those involved. and its fucking stupid that petty squabbling fucked this all up. Jesus christ, they all need to grow up and get their heads out of their asses.

congrats! they all get "asshats of the year" awards!


----------



## Shadowstalker (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, having read ther log from Jheryn's site, I am a bit disspointed in both sides of the issue. 

Arcturus has a very good point as far as putting mates and whatnot in admin positions. I've watched this done on several places, and it only screws things up. People should only fill absolutely necessary positions provided they match the specifications of that job very well. I foudn the whole 'its my site' a bit childish. If the users bail and pull the art, there is no site. ONce collaborators are pulled in to fix code and add to it, the original coder becomes the designer but not fully the owner. Its made by a lot of folks. Bug fixes are almost as important as the base code.

However, alterations to administrative staff should always be done with good communication between those involved. If they can't agree civilly, a third party, impartial arbitrator should be found. 

I'm very sad to see the site pulled down for any amount of time. I was very glad to see how many people would just favorite or comment there, unlike either DA or SA. However, seeing some of how things are going behind the scenes, I might be skittish to resubmit work. I may not be the only artist who feels this way.


----------



## ShadowstalkerW (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, having read ther log from Jheryn's site, I am a bit disspointed in both sides of the issue. 

Arcturus has a very good point as far as putting mates and whatnot in admin positions. I've watched this done on several places, and it only screws things up. People should only fill absolutely necessary positions provided they match the specifications of that job very well. I foudn the whole 'its my site' a bit childish. If the users bail and pull the art, there is no site. ONce collaborators are pulled in to fix code and add to it, the original coder becomes the designer but not fully the owner. Its made by a lot of folks. Bug fixes are almost as important as the base code.

However, alterations to administrative staff should always be done with good communication between those involved. If they can't agree civilly, a third party, impartial arbitrator should be found. 

I'm very sad to see the site pulled down for any amount of time. I was very glad to see how many people would just favorite or comment there, unlike either DA or SA. However, seeing some of how things are going behind the scenes, I might be skittish to resubmit work. I may not be the only artist who feels this way.


----------



## ravenwulf (Jul 26, 2005)

I finally read through all of the journals of those involved. and its fucking stupid that petty squabbling fucked this all up. Jesus christ, they all need to grow up and get their heads out of their asses.

congrats! they all get "asshats of the year" awards!


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmm, I understand both sides? reasons, but it's already happened, all we can do is learn from the mistakes that caused FA to fall for the time being, we can't change anything that's happened already. All we can do is hope for the better and that we understood what happened.


----------



## ReeseFox (Jul 26, 2005)

how the hell is jheryn gonna select his new admins now? using his friends like oz arcturus and halfshell(and others) obviously failed in a new york minute


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

oh awesome I love it when internet drama ruins anything good. cause you know, it's not like the artists is what made furaffinity great. noooooo, it was the crack team of admins, because the squabbles of three to four people is justifiable in taking down one of the most popular websites around. yeaaaah.

thanks for depriving everybody of a barrel of talent and instead presenting THIS.


----------



## Marble Didymus (Jul 26, 2005)

*Aye...*

I agree. More fucking drama. Because there isn't enough right? I don't know who is right, but I got a feeling if two "Fur Affinitys" show up, we'll see which one is right eventually.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2005)

I dunno if I believe the fate of both sites hinges on who is morally right in a personal war between a few people, when we're talking about the type of site where membership is what justifies the cost of maintaining it. Translation: as long as they're dicks to each other and not their userbase, they both have a shot.

Example, Were.Net. Alienated a few of their most important admins, and those admins planted their roots down in another server. For a while, some people saw the two sites just as alternatives to each other. Were.Net had more money backing it to begin with, on top of some pretty generous donations, but their going offline is pretty much imminent as of now, because their userbase dwindled to the point that it was no longer worthwhile. Their personal war with their own admins might've been shooting themself in the foot, but most people didn't jump ship until they realized they were being treated like crap while there was this other place where they didn't play that.

Moral of the story: a stable server is a must, but so is a stable, dedicated userbase.


----------



## SorcererLance (Jul 26, 2005)

maybe we should vote for potential canidates to be mods for FA and vote who we feel is most reliable in taking such an important job?


----------



## Howi (Jul 26, 2005)

SorcererLance said:
			
		

> maybe we should vote for potential canidates to be mods for FA and vote who we feel is most reliable in taking such an important job?



I think that is a great idea.  Considering how the last bunch failed us all, we should *not* elect them to 'office' again.


----------



## Wolfguardian (Jul 26, 2005)

*?????*

What happened to the site i've missed some thing out


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 26, 2005)

ReeseFox said:
			
		

> how the hell is jheryn gonna select his new admins now? using his friends like oz arcturus and halfshell(and others) obviously failed in a new york minute



Jheryn is asking all the "old" admins (as he did with me) who wants to stay being admin and who wants to get out. I decided to stay on. As for admin selection, right now we got 1 on eye and more to come if needed. Right now it's a bit more focused on the site then getting people back in charge.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree, the site's codings need to be fixed over everything else; otherwise there will be more things going on. So yea. Patience is a must.


----------



## Kuma-Kun (Jul 26, 2005)

Considering Staffing seems to have been the biggest of the many things leading to FA's current dilemmas, it would be extremely imprudent to not have a very firm and solid statement as to the responsibilites and expectations of anyone given the labels Mod or Admin. Something set in stone that all users can see, to remove all accusations of nepotism in the site's administration.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

In addition, it would be nice to see a little blurb on each admin or mod's page  giving a general overview of their duties.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 26, 2005)

NeoWarriorCat said:
			
		

> In addition, it would be nice to see a little blurb on each admin or mod's page  giving a general overview of their duties.



And a counter keeping track of where the admin was 5 pages ago to see if he was doing his job :roll: Admin tasks are pretty obvious. What went wrong wasn't the lack of wanting to be helpful. It was communication and understanding. That caused a lot of trouble wen FA grew really big.

Communication if going to be one of the main items of improvement on site admin wise. That also includes an actual admin/mod guideline. Of course that still is all in the works.


----------



## gokusan (Jul 27, 2005)

still sad that they kind of ruined it for those who posted on their site and donated by shutting down the site because of some stupid reason..


however..being a mod or admin isn't easy..

I'm currently a mod in a very large furry guild on Gaiaonline and keeping the place from becoming a ground for flamers and trolls is a heafity task..I've gotten got insulted once for doing my job because a guy was insulting artists..-_-


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

gokusan said:
			
		

> I'm currently a mod in a very large furry guild on Gaiaonline and keeping the place from becoming a ground for flamers and trolls is a heafity task..I've gotten got insulted once for doing my job because a guy was insulting artists..-_-



Far to often being mod or admin is seen as this "great job that not only means you'll be helping out people but also to get yourself a bit better know". Ofcourse thats true but at the same time, you being known means you gotta take in a lot of crap and if you lack patience and can't swallow your pride you'll have a hard time being a good admin or mod. 

Better to be passive at times then always on defence and offence.


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

I fail to see why dramatic things seem to happen.
You are hired and are used, not fall inlove and create a drama story about it.

Again, FA becomes dramatic.

News 10: Janet Merai reporting live


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> I fail to see why dramatic things seem to happen.
> You are hired and are used, not fall inlove and create a drama story about it.
> 
> Again, FA becomes dramatic.
> ...



I wasn't even being dramatic but you seem to think everything we say is drama. You do not want it yet look for it passionately?


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

I did not specifically mention you.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> I wasn't even being dramatic but you seem to think everything we say is drama. You do not want it yet look for it passionately?



People seem to forget there are good and bad dramas. Giving a child a present... can be pretty dramatic. Heh, slapping that same child after, even MORE dramatic.

I think people resort to the "DRAMA!" catchphrase too quickly when a lot of the people are really just concerned for whats going on. And "Drama!" is a phrase all too often used when "Trolling" is a far, far more accurate terminology.


----------

